# Purchasing a web domain



## reverze (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got a little project going with a friend for our  first serious website. We had a domain name in mind but it was taken,  upon checking the domain it didnt have a site behind it for a long time  and its expiring next week. 

So i am looking forward to snag it... now i am wondering if someone has  experience with this. I am afraid that my webhost which offers to buy  additional domains wont update fast enough to realize that the domain  was released and that someone else might buy it before me which would  make it impossible to buy it without throwing huge amounts of money at  the guy. 
Second possibility i see is Godaddy where the domain is registered  buying the domain the moment its released into public and reselling it  for higher amount. 

Anyone have experience with this? any services that would allow us to  buy it asap? what if godaddy buys it after release and resells it, what kind of prices are we looking at?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure about how that works, however I would imagine the original domain owner will most likely update the domain and just pay for the following years worth. I wouldn't hold my breath on picking it up. 

I would test some other domain names to see if you can find something to your liking and move on with your plans.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 6, 2012)

reverze said:


> I've got a little project going with a friend for our  first serious website. We had a domain name in mind but it was taken,  upon checking the domain it didnt have a site behind it for a long time  and its expiring next week.
> 
> So i am looking forward to snag it... now i am wondering if someone has  experience with this. I am afraid that my webhost which offers to buy  additional domains wont update fast enough to realize that the domain  was released and that someone else might buy it before me which would  make it impossible to buy it without throwing huge amounts of money at  the guy.
> Second possibility i see is Godaddy where the domain is registered  buying the domain the moment its released into public and reselling it  for higher amount.
> ...



You have to be careful, domain squatting has become rampant.  If any of them get wind that you plan on using that domain, they will buy it for the $1 it costs and sell it for hundreds or thousands back to you.  This is illegal I believe, but no one seems to give a shit.

Source? fortheswarm.org.  Said that I would use it in a forum, and it was subsequently taken, when it was previously free (that night, in fact)

It happens quick.  You can get your domain back, but it will probably cost you.

Also, any domain that has expired, will be squatted on immediately when it becomes free in hopes that you just forgot to renew, and want it back.  Once again, illegal.  If I could get my hands on these guys, I would want to strangle them with my bare hands.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with Stinger ... find something else suitable and move on.

It used to be that when a domain expired it became available. Now ICANN has created a "grace" period for the domain owner(s). Once a domain expires, it enters an "auto-renew grace period" of 30 days that the owner can renew in without fear of losing the domain.
After that point, the domain becomes the property of the registrar and they will try to auction it off to the highest bidder.
If that fails (no one wants it) the registrar will release the domain back into general availability.
So who knows how long it will be (if ever) until the domain name becomes available for general consumption.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 6, 2012)

I would suggest using this company. Used them several times for expiring domains and have snagged every single one of them.

https://www.snapnames.com/


----------



## Uber_Tiny (Sep 6, 2012)

I am actually a domain manager for a marketing firm and can definitely answer your questions.

Godaddy has a leeway for up to a month if the original owner does not have auto renew on. This is sort of a 30 day last chance and the cost during that 30 days goes up significantly, like $80. All you can do is watch for it to go public again and snag it up.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 6, 2012)

Like someone said.. think of something else and roll with it. No need to add unnecessary expenses and headache to a new startup


----------



## Kreij (Sep 6, 2012)

ICANN set up the 30 day renewal grace period. I wan't aware that registrars could charge you more for renewal during that grace period. That sucks (although it's not really surprising).

@reverze :
How about "reverze-mony-making-awesome-website-you-really-want-to-visit.com"
I'm pretty sure it's available.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 6, 2012)

This is why you don't disclose till it happens.


----------

